# Oil radiator relocater



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

Dose anyone have plans on how to relocate the oil radiator to the front rack. dose anyone know if u will need knew hoses to do this.


----------



## myles olson (Feb 20, 2009)

dose anyone now if the stock hoses and radiator will work if you just make a braket to hold it


----------

